# Lisi 7 yrs ago w/Marco



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

* + *









Cuteness DOUBLED!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi, I'm concerned about how quiet you've been about how Lisi is doing....... 
Although I completely understand if you just don't want to talk about it at this time....
Please know I am praying daily for our little "Mighty Mouse" and you & hubby!
Hugs my dear friend


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So, so precious <3 Marco and my nephew Emerson are the same age. Zooey was not as forgiving as Lisi of a baby's movements at first...she snapped a couple of times. Thank God my sister is a dog person and was understanding and let me do +R training to get Zooey comfortable with the baby. And now she is bombproof around babies and young children


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi & Marco have always been good together---now Kitzi on the other hand (my sweet boy) has snapped at Marco more than once, but usually they get along. I think Marco has learned better not to tempt Kitzi to misbehave. Kitzel still snaps at Dwight IF Dwt is trying to take him from me---although he will often go to Dwt over me, if he thinks I am going to groom him.  
Lisi has never, ever snapped at any human---but she will take a nip at another dog. When she was young & we lived in Greece she had to learn to defend herself from packs of aggressive street dogs of whom she was by far the smallest. Some things are hard to unlearn.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandi, I'm concerned about how quiet you've been about how Lisi is doing....... 
Although I completely understand if you just don't want to talk about it at this time....
Please know I am praying daily for our little "Mighty Mouse" and you & hubby!
Hugs my dear friend

Paulann, I am always hesitant to say how L is doing because it is such a mixed bag & can change so quickly. We just try to take things as they come & enjoy her. On Fri. she let me hold her & snuggle for about 45 minutes---she is usually too busy. It was very special. She is still enjoying a little walk, but mostly a stroller ride (funny, she used to hate the stroller) taking in all the sights in the early evenings in our neighborhood. Tomorrow will be the 3 month anniversary of her 2nd surgery---we were told it would probably be about 3 months but could go up to 9 months IF she does well. We have been praying she would celebrate turning 9 on Aug. 4th. I think we may get there by God's sweet grace! Since this is a very rare form of cancer no one really knows what to expect & IF anyone can beat the odds it will be "our little mouse!" 
I had to take K to the vet last week & she said each day she expects me to call about Lisi----so every single day we are grateful she is here & making her presence known.
Thank you for asking, caring & praying! 🐭


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you for the Lisi update Sandi. I, too, have been hoping and praying that she is doing well but was hesitant to mention it. Please know she remains in my prayers. She is just so cute and seems like such a special baby.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie---she is! She is such a happy little girl---constant tail wagging as though the world were in perfect order. She sleeps in my bed & sometimes---even often---cries in her sleep. I always pray I will know when the time is right. When she is on there is no stopping her. She will fight to the end, but I think we will know when the time is right. We pray for courage to do what is best for HER!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi, I am so glad she is doing so well, the extra time with her is such a blessing.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Beautiful picture ❤


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

edelweiss said:


> Sandi, I'm concerned about how quiet you've been about how Lisi is doing.......
> Although I completely understand if you just don't want to talk about it at this time....
> Please know I am praying daily for our little "Mighty Mouse" and you & hubby!
> Hugs my dear friend
> ...


Bless you . I hope you get many years with her!


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

Beautiful picture... love


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> View attachment 274519


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Sandy
Precious Adorable Photo!!!
I have been thinking of Lisi often and so glad to hear she is doing ok and so happy I read your update. I say prayers for her always. Cody is doing ok too but he is completely blind now But he certainly knows how to find cat food ! Lol! He never gets the chance to eat it but his nose is forever on the hunt! Cody’s ok and doing good and had his blood work back and everything came out good considering he’s on the chemo pill. I love him so much, I hope Lisi continues to feel well. She’s blessed to have you as her mom!


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Bubble boy said:


> Bless you . I hope you get many years with her!


Thank you


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Omg! Super Cute!!! Lisi soooooo SWEET!!!!!! I Love it! So glad to see her Playing!!!!! What a sweetheart!!!!!! 💞


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lisi is always adorable. She hasnt changed a bit ❤ I forever love her.
Its Marco, Sandi! I can’t believe how fast he has grown up since this picture. Wow! Where did the time go. He is even cuter now than ever ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Joanne---he will be 8 mid-Sept. I sure miss my 2 little guys. And yes, Lisi is So loveable! I love her personality----she has melllowed so much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I pray for Marco, I wish Ethan and Marco could meet one another 
How is little Lisi doing


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, sweet Paula, thank you! Lisi is strugglng---I keep telling her she "can't go yet." I turn 75 tomorrow & I want her to celebrate turning 9 in early August. She will be our last dog & I am so reluctant to let her go. We keep having these "girl-talks" and I tell her if she "has" to go I will manage, but I am just not ready. She is holding on for us. I know she has some pain, but she still has some good days too. I won't let her suffer, but as long as she is eaing & loving her stroller walks we keep going for each other. Please pray for us---it won't be easy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi,

I think about you and Lisi everyday. Lisi grew up on here. She is a little trooper. You will know the right time, until then doing what you are doing spending as much time as you can with her will continue to build those memories.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

BTW, Sandi -

Happy birthday. I hope you and Dwight and you have a great day, do you have anything special planned? (I remember a birthday game we used to play when I was younger called older then, though I don't like is so much as I have aged. BTW, you are younger than vacuum cleaners, blenders, or water skis, but you are older than silly putty, boxed cake mix, credit cards, and super glue.)

Have a fun day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my fav sayings is "the older the violin, the sweeter the music!" My music must be getting sweeter!  I lost a number of my family members way too young so I am not at all ashamed of my age---in fact, I am very, very grateful that God has kept me so well all these years. I, honestly, never expected to live a long life, w/my heritage, but look how blessed I am.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

HAPPY 75th BIRTHDAY DEAR SISTER!
I just learned something new - You and I share the same birthday. You have a FEW more years on me dear sister. I turn 71 today. I know you are having a very special blessed birthday weekend. I always look for your updates on sweet little Lisi. I feel like she is part of my family too. I am thankful our prayer has been answered - having her here for her upcoming 9th birthday celebration - What a special day that will be. Just yesterday I "updated" my prayer list for Lisi to THANKSGIVING.... With God all things are possible and He wants us to pray BIG prayers! Keep on having those talks with sweet Mighty mouse - and making memories - she knows how much you love her. She will let you know when the time is right. What a blessing you have been. Sending you many many Birthday Wishes - Love you my dear sister.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy 71st Paulann! You light up SM w/your personality, your caring, your funnies, and of course all the lovely pictures you post, but mostly just because you are so loveable. Thank you for being so enriching & thoughtful. I hope you got some family time w/your tribe. 
Thank you too for all of your prayers for Lisi---she lives on prayer (& food!  . . . and sweetness. These very hot days are hard on her, but she has a tenacious spirit that keeps her going. She is also smart enough to stay inside where the AC is keeping us all alive.
I send you warmest love, & best wishes for a beautiful year up-coming.


----------

